# Photo of me and my daughter in our Anne Hats



## Rebbetzin (Aug 1, 2012)

I think in my other post 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20926


 I mentioned we were laughing like fools trying to get a decent photo of us in our "Anne of Green Gables" hats. 

Here is one my daugher plans display in an antique frame I sent her a while back.







We had such fun together. I can recommend taking a trip to PEI for all "Anne" fans!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks like ya'll were having wonderful time - making memories


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Isn't it wonderful to have a daughter???

I could tell you ladies were having a great time.  Good for you.  

I love the picture, I bet she gets a lot of enjoyment out of it in years to come.

My daughter has been such a joy to me, she's raised my grandchildren with style and grace and they both have manners!!

Congratulations and keep those photos coming.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 1, 2012)

I love this photo!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice~


----------

